# LACO 2018



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Any wishes for 2018 ?

I‘ve got just two

* 42mm Bronze
* Atacama reissue

In general I wish Laco to have the magic touch for all their endeavors.


----------



## jsbx1 (Jun 27, 2014)

|> 42mm bronze!

Tony


----------



## DNARNA (Dec 12, 2017)

It may be already granted if requested, however, a handwinding Venedig, or Wien, would be one.

Also, happy New Year to all at Laco!

RR


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

DNARNA said:


> It may be already granted if requested, however, a handwinding Venedig, or Wien, would be one.
> 
> Also, happy New Year to all at Laco!
> 
> RR


Did you ask Laco CS if it would be possible to get one with a 2801 ?


----------



## DNARNA (Dec 12, 2017)

stuffler said:


> Did you ask Laco CS if it would be possible to get one with a 2801 ?


Mike,

I haven't. At the time I wanted the Venedig to keep my Leipzig company, so I didn't ask. Laco CS is great and I'm sure they would consider, if it was at all possible. As per my watch fund, maybe I should make it a wish for 2019 instead.

RR

RR


----------



## Myron (Dec 27, 2009)

My wish is for a chronograph of less than jumbo proportions.


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

1. A bronze and an automatic chronograph in 42. 

2. I would also be interested to see a Laco interpretation of a WWII-era Allied field watch in 38-40mm. 

3. Offer the erbstuck strap in their store. I would love one for my Münster.


----------



## Laco Pforzheim (Oct 4, 2010)

Thank you all for your feedback! Maybe we will take up some of that ideas ;-)
@PAlmettoman: Erbstück straps are available, just didn't get it into the shop at the moment... 
But you can write us a mail to [email protected] to order one b-)
We will bring them also to the shop in the near future...


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Laco Pforzheim said:


> Thank you all for your feedback! Maybe we will take up some of that ideas ;-)
> @PAlmettoman: *Erbstück straps are available, just didn't get it into the shop at the moment... *
> But you can write us a mail to [email protected] to order one b-)
> We will bring them also to the shop in the near future...


Fantastic...will be emailing this afternoon.

and a pic of my current favorite!


----------



## EricSF2015 (Jan 24, 2017)

Another wish for 42mm Bronze!


----------



## oceanfan (Feb 28, 2011)

stuffler said:


> Any wishes for 2018 ?
> 
> I've got just two
> 
> ...


Hmm.. The Atacama reissue I would be interested in..


----------



## Probus Scafusia (Jan 20, 2018)

1 - Flieger models between 46-50mm.
2 - Upgraded movements from discount ETA's.
3 - Stop being a discount brand. Cut off the dirt cheap models and all quartz watches. Concentrate on what you're good at: the authentic flieger watches.
4 - Stop calling the top flieger models "Replica", it sounds like a cheap copy. Really bad branding and marketing work.
5 - Higher quality case coating on the grey cases.
6 - Higher quality and more classy straps. The original Laco straps are embarrassing.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

37/38mm Mark flieger, perhaps based on the less popular JLC:



















So, thick bezel, small dial (they also made it with the sign .|. at 12 o'clock and skeleton hands), 12 mm thick.


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

Laco is either a cheap compromise just because of a lesser movement (8000 series Miyota), or hardly a value because of a top of the line movement (ETA). How about offering models with a 9000 series Miyota or Seiko NH35 that fits nicely in between?


----------



## Chris Hughes (Dec 5, 2010)

Moving a bit up market seems like a good path for Laco. It seems to me that Laco could position itself closer to IWC. I’d love to see more customized movements for sure. In addition to that I’d be happy to see a chronograph that’s more in line with the hand winding replica series.


----------



## oceanfan (Feb 28, 2011)

stuffler said:


> Any wishes for 2018 ?
> 
> I've got just two
> 
> ...


I have a feeling the Atacama reissue could happen..and it might happen. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Laco Pforzheim (Oct 4, 2010)

oceanfan said:


> I have a feeling the Atacama reissue could happen..and it might happen. Fingers crossed.


Maybe ;-) Some interesting news for you from the IWA fair in Nuremberg...


----------



## oceanfan (Feb 28, 2011)

Laco Pforzheim said:


> Maybe ;-) Some interesting news for you from the IWA fair in Nuremberg...
> View attachment 12972393


I want this for sure..Will sit very nicely on my wrist. Any hint on the movement that would hypothetically be used in such a watch?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

The Atacama was fitted with an 2824-2.


----------



## oceanfan (Feb 28, 2011)

stuffler said:


> The Atacama was fitted with an 2824-2.


I'm aware . Just thought they might change it up for the potential re-issue .


----------



## Laco Pforzheim (Oct 4, 2010)

No changes on the movement ;-)


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

oceanfan said:


> View attachment 12981327
> 
> I'm aware . Just thought they might change it up for the potential re-issue .


No change with the re-issue. Still an ETA 2824-2. However it should be mentioned that all ETA in Laco watches are elaboré grade.








Baselworld pic, taken today


----------



## Rohrkrepierer (Oct 6, 2017)

Any idea when the Atacama re edition will be available?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Rohrkrepierer said:


> Any idea when the Atacama re edition will be available?


When visiting Laco in July I was under the impression that the Atacama re-edition had made the best progress of all novelties. Based on that I am tempted to say that we will see the new Atacama this year. I am sure Laco will chime in here ;-)


----------



## fracture. (Aug 11, 2018)

Probus Scafusia said:


> 3 - Stop being a discount brand. Cut off the dirt cheap models and all quartz watches. Concentrate on what you're good at: the authentic flieger watches.
> 4 - Stop calling the top flieger models "Replica", it sounds like a cheap copy. Really bad branding and marketing work.


I have to say I agree with these, but then again I have no idea how big the proportion of sales are the lower end models.


----------



## Laco Pforzheim (Oct 4, 2010)

Rohrkrepierer said:


> Any idea when the Atacama re edition will be available?


Atacama should be available in October (mid or end of October), the new sports watches are also ready in October. 
Only the navy watch will be on stock a little bit later -> November.


----------

